# Wemeck



## wemeck (May 3, 2003)

My name is Michael Szpisjak and I am a proud memeber of the under thirty crowd. I have been do theater for about 15 years.

The majority of my Technical Theater work started under and continues with Glenbrook South High School's resident Set Designer, Lighting Designer, and Technical Director Rich Winship. During my self-inflicted exile to Southern Illinois (AKA the college years) I had the good fortune of working with Southern Illinois Universities' Scene Design Professor Dr. Ron Naversen, and Lighting Design Professor and now Chair of the Department of Theater Mr. Mark Varns. 

I also gained a lot of experience and knowledge while working with Southern's Directing Team of Tim and Lori Fink. These two proved that actors and technical artists can not only get along, but compliment each other. It was a dark time and these fine professors represent the few (if not the only) highlights of my time at SIUC. Thankfully, due to Rich Winship and an annual dose of about twenty to thirty automated lights I am feeling much better now!


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (May 4, 2003)

As someone about to leave the under thirty club. Shame on you. Your day will come to. And there is only one way that I can think of to stop it, but then the only tech work you can do is be a stage weight.


----------



## wemeck (May 5, 2003)

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> As someone about to leave the under thirty club. Shame on you. Your day will come to. And there is only one way that I can think of to stop it, but then the only tech work you can do is be a stage weight.



Being born in the mid 70's I can say my day seems to be closer then you may think! As Frank Lloyd Wright once said during the Mike Wallace interviews, "There is nothing you can do about being young. But youth is a quality, and once you have it you have it forever."


----------

